# Canon 6d for video?



## ktabes (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm wondering your thoughts about how well the canon 6d will do with video? will the one sd card be a factor?

I love shooting photos and videos equally, I just sold my t3i, which was great for video. But the photographer side of me was bored with the camera, I wanted more. So I thought it was the perfect time to upgrade since the 6d is coming out. 

However the 5d mark II is down in price. Should I go with the 5d and save the money for an additional lens? Do you think it will go down even more when the 6d is released in December?

I'm mostly set on the 6d, Although I wasn't entirely blown away with the video canon released showing the video features. And I also don't have any great lenses (except for the nifty fifty) so I will be getting the 24-105mm. I had a 10-22mm canon but sold it. I do love the ultra wideness. if I get the 5d I may get the 17-40mm, but with the 6d, its kinda too much. 

Just trying to get the most bang for my buck, so to speak. 

cheers!


----------



## leolol (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you plan on only using it for video? 

The 6D is a clear upgrade in all aspects (i think even when it comes to built quality) over the 5d2. 
New Codec, better display etc.

Lenses: If you are really only going for video take a look at old manual focus primes (m42 mount for example)
Adapters are cheap and the old MF rings are just as smooth as they can be.
If you want to take stills and video i´d go with the 24-105.


----------



## ktabes (Nov 4, 2012)

No I plan on using both it for both. I guess in terms of video it does probably come down to what I choose lens wise. Which is why I'm still considering the 5d mark ii. If I save 400 bucks, I can use that money towards some sweet prime lenses. 

I was just mostly wondering if it would really matter spending the extra 400 bucks or should I take advantage of the savings? I'm just an enthusiast all around, I don't do this professionally. It's mostly for fun on the weekends.

The lack of a CF card slot on the 6d and the lack of a sd card slot on the 5d is messing with my head. But I guess it wouldn't matter to much if I bought a fast sd card for video for the 6d?


----------



## leolol (Nov 4, 2012)

I´d wait until the first reviews for the 6D come but it seems like the focus is reaally good in low light. Thats why i preordered mine. 

I dont mind the SD Card Slot, besides i would have liked 2. It supports uhs-1 which means you can get cards that are 95Mb/s. Thats plenty fast for every user.

What would you want to get for the 400 bucks? in all honestly 400 bucks are nice, but in the world of photography you dont come very far with 400 bucks. You could buy a nifty 50, which isnt great for video, and a 85, which is an awesome lens.

If you really would want some primes for video, again the m42 lenses+24-105 for stills (with the 5d2).

Are you able to afford a 6d+Tamron 24-70vc? You would have 2.8, VC in a great lens, and (i hope) a great body.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Nov 20, 2012)

I pre-ordered the 6D for the exact same reason. I do both photography and videography and as I travel a lot I think a DSLR is just a really versatile tool for doing both and not having to carry to heavy. 

I am going to the same lens 24-105. In addition I will buy the 17-40 and the 70-200 4.0 IS

On top I will have a Rode VideoMic Pro. I hope thats a very nice and versatile setup overall. 

Btw - on canon.com you can make a spec comparision and see all the differences between the Cameras. 

Cheers
Andreas


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 20, 2012)

ktabes said:


> However the 5d mark II is down in price. Should I go with the 5d and save the money for an additional lens? Do you think it will go down even more when the 6d is released in December?



The big advantage of the 5d2 is that it runs Magic Lantern which adds a decisive edge esp. for video, it won't be available for the 6d for some time (if ever). And since both don't have swivel screens and are outgunned by newer and less expensive video-only solutions the cheaper (used?) 5d2 should be a good choice. The only known problem is aliasing which has been fixed on the 5d3 (and probably on the 6d, too, we'll see).


----------



## M.ST (Nov 20, 2012)

The 5D Mark II is a good workhorse for stills and videos.

And Canon fixed a lot of errors in the last years. If you buy a new product you have problems with the support of the new raw codec for stills and you maybe have a lot of errors and problems.

Buy the 5D Mark II and invest in high quality lenses.


----------



## funkboy (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, if you want the most bang for your buck, a 5DII for a grand is an excellent deal: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/black-friday-sale-2?utm_source=LensRentals.com+Newsletter&utm_campaign=a3a9758161-Black_Friday_211_19_2012&utm_medium=email


----------

